# i hate doritos!!!!!!



## kanjoos86 (Jun 22, 2006)

ok i dnt think this is a worthwhile topic or not but i have to get this out of my system (this is why i love spektra, i can moan about how the cake or the doughnut was calling my name and not be looked at as if im weird by my partner....) so far im enjoying healthy eating! the past two weeks have been great and as a rule i dnt have anything to eat after 6pm. All was well until today when i was giving my niece doritos and i broke into pieces dammit! so i ended up eating 4 packets of doritos with like 8grams fat in each bag and 150cal each. i feel horrible now but im hoping i will never make that mistake again. thnx for listenin to the dorito story, i know this is sad but i had to let it out. thnx ladies


----------



## Wattage (Jun 22, 2006)

That does suck, but don't let it get you down! You have the power to make healthier choices tomorrow!


----------



## farra712 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have done that before, too, but like wattage said, you just have to try to make better choices next time.  Don't beat yourself up over it.  As stupid as it sounds, lately I have been doing better about things like that by making it like a game to myself.  I went out to dinner last night and tried to find the healthiest thing on the menu that would still taste good (grilled tilapia) but it came with two sides, and there was only one healthy option (broccoli) so I told myself that I could order a loaded baked potato but that I had to eat my good for me foods first, then eat the potato.  I ended up being so full from the good for me stuff, that I only ate a few bites of the potato, but my mind didn't keep thinking about wanting a potato like it would have if I wouldn't have ordered it!  Sorry that was sooo long...just wanted to give an example!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 22, 2006)

I've done stuff like that. like when someone brings in Dunkin' Donuts to works and I have three...sometimes four. yeah, that's bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everyone's allowed to fall, as long as you get back up and keep pushin'.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

I feel ya, exactly how i feel today eating 3 out of 6 muffins that i baked, i had to throw the rest in the freezer because they get cool down, blehh


----------



## Fiddlist (Jun 24, 2007)

I like to call Doritos....CRACKITOS!


----------

